# منتديات القانون الخاص > فلسفة القانون وتاريخة >  حالة مصر منذ الأسرة السادسة والعشرين حتى الفتح المقدوني ..

## هيثم الفقى

لما  كان أول عهد مصر باستقرار الإغريق فيها يرجع إلى ما قبل الفتح المقدوني  بعدة قرون، وكان الإغريق قد لعبوا دوراً هامًا في تاريخ مصر منذ العصر  الصاوي، فإنه لكي تفهم بجلاء تاريخ مصر في عصر البطالمة، يجدر بنا أن  نستعرض في إيجاز حالة مصر منذ العصر الصاوي.

ملوك نباتا يردون على الوادي وحدته

عندما سيطرت أسرة ليبية على مصر في منتصف القرن العاشر قبل  الميلاد، انقسمت البلاد إلى إمارات محلية، ورفض كهنة آمون، سادة طيبة،  الخضوع لسلطان الليبيين يبدو أن الكثيرين منهم آثروا الهجة جنوبًا إلى بلاد  كوش، وكانت تعتبر ملكًا لآمون، وهناك عند الشلال الرابع في المدينة  التجارية الكبيرة "نباتا" أقام كبير الكهنة القادمين من طيبة ملكًا جديدًا  وجعل من نفسه وارثًا شرعيًا لعرش فرعون، ولم يكد الملك الشاب بعنخي يستوى  على عرش نباتا حتى صح عزمه على أن ينقذ شمال وادي النيل من أيدي الغاصبين  وعلى أن يرد على الوادي وحدته، وفي عام 740 كللت مجهوداته بالنجاح.

أشور تفتح مصر


وعندما استولت آشور على مصر في عام 671 ولم يستطع طهراقا.  خامس ملوك نباتا، ضد الغزو الأجنبي عن شمال مملكته انسحب جنوبًا تاركًا  الدلتا تحت رحمة الآشوريين، وما كاد أشيور حادون (Esarhaddon) يعود إلى  نبنوي، حتى استعاد طهراقا سطرته على الدلتا. وعندما ارتقى أشور بانيبال  العرش أعاد فتح مصر في عام 667 ثم أقام نخاو، أمير سايس. حاكمًا على الدلتا  وأحاطه برجال أشوريين وبذلك حال دون نجاح طهراقا في استعادة الدلتا.  وعندما أفلح تنوت أموت (Tanutamon) خليفة طهراقا. في غزو الدلتا ونصب نفسه  في منف فرعونًا على مصر بأجمعها، استنباط أشور بأنيبال غضبًا وغزا مصر  ثانية في عام 663وطارد تنوت أمون في الوجه القبلي، ثم ترك مصر تحت أمرة  ابستيك. ومع ذلك يبدو أن تنوت أمون احتفظ بنفوذه في طيبة حتى عام 661، وهو  العام الذي حمل فيه ايستيك ألقاب الفراعنة بعد أن بسط سلطانه على مصر كلها،  وأصبح ملكها دون منازع من البحر إلى أسوان.


تأسيس الأسرة السادسة والعشرين


وهكذا أسس أبستيك (663ـ 609) الأسرة السادسة والعشرين وجعل  سايس (صا الحجرة بالقرب من كفر الزيات) حاضرتها، ولم يبث أن حرر مملككته من  كل تبعية لأشور. وبيان ذلك أنه إزاء انهماك أشور حينذاك في حربها مع علام  (Elam) لم يعبأ أشور بانيبال بما كان جارياً في مصر مادام أبستيك يدفع له  الجزية، ويحتمل أنه استمر يفعل ذلك بانتظام حتى حوالي عام 651 عندما سحبت  الحامية الأشورية من الدلتا بسبب مقتضيات حرب علام ونشوب ثورة في بابل. ومن  ثم توقف أبستيك عن دفع الجزية لأشور، وبعد حروب علام المضنية. كان ابستيك  يفضل جنوده المرتزقة في مركز أقوى من أن تتهدده أشور.


استقرار الإغريق في مصر


وقد كان في مصر إذا ذاك عدد كبير من الإغريق، فإنه منذ حوالي  725 ق "م" أخذ تجار ميلتوس (Miletos = ملطة) يترددون كثيراً على مصاب نهر  النيل وبخاصة المصب العربي. عند قانوب (أبر قير) لها لسيولة الوصول إليه من  بحر أبجة وأما بعد عن حركة تشاو الفينيقيين. وقد ترتب على ازدياد تدفق  التجارة الإغريقية أن فرع النيل القانوني أخذ يزداد في الأهمية على فرعه  بلوزي، وكانت تجارة مصر مع فينيقيا قد أكسبته أهمية كبيرة في عهد الأسرتين  العشرين والثانية والعشرين، أي في عهد الرعامة (حوالي 1198 ـ 1090) وملوك  بوباسطس (حوالي 945ـ 725).

تأسيس  نقراطيس


وعلى مقربة من سايس، أسس  تجار ميلتوس محلة لهم، أطلق عليها اسم "قلعة أهل ميلتوس"، ويحدثنا  استرابون بأن تجار ميلتوس أقاموا محلتهم في عصر أبستيك، أي حوالي عام  650ق.م. ولكنه من المحتمل أنها أقيمت حوالي عام 700 أو قبل ذلك، ولعل أن ما  حدث في عصر أبستيك هو أن القلعة ازداد اتساعها، وأصبحت تعرف باسم نقراطيس  (Naucratis= نوم جعيف بمحافظة البحيرة) ويفضل الثروة التي عادت على مصر من  تجارة الإغريق تسكن أبستيك من استخدام عدد كبير من الجنود الإغريق  والأناضوليين ساعدوه على توطيد مركزه في مصر، وبذلك تخلص من منافسيه ومن  تهديد ملوك نباتا ومن سيطرة الأشوريين.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

عطف ملوك  العصر الصاوي على الإغريق


وعندما استتب  الأمر لأبستيك كافأ جنوده المرتزقة بأن اتخذ منهم وحدهم حرسه الخاص ما أساء  إلى الجنود المصريين. فلم يكن من الحامية التي وشعها الملك عند أسوان  للدفاع عن الحدود الجنوبية إلا أنها هاجرت إلى بلاد النوبة، فقد عز عليها  أن يختص الملك جنوده الإغريق بتكوين حرسه الخاص.


 وقد أقام  أبستيك لهؤلاء الجنود معسكرين، أحدهما في ماريا (Marea) بالقرب من فانوب،  والآخر في دفنة (Dephna= تل دفنة عند برزخ السويس) ليكونا بمثابة حصنين  يصدان هجمات كل من تحدثه نفسه بالاعتداء على مصر، وأباح أبستيك للإغريق أن  يشئوا مؤسسات في سايس ونقراطيس وقانوب. وقد هدأت الحال في مصر بفضل الحزم  الذي أبداه أبستيك، وسرعان ما أصبحت علاقته مع أشور علاقة الند للند، لكنه  لما كان هذا الملك مديناً بمركزه في مصر لأشور، فإنه لم ينس ذلك وبقى  حليفًا أمينًا لأشور حتى توفي في عام 609، وخلفه ابنه نخاو الثاني الذي  حاول دون جدوى مساعدة أشور على بابل. ومن ثم وقف جهوده على الأعمال السليمة  في مصر، فاهتم بشق قناة تربط النيل بالبحر الأحمر، وأوفد بعثة لترتاد  سواحل إفريقيا، ووجه عناية خاصة إلى تجارة مصر، فأثرت البلاد، وازدهرت فيها  فنون السلم، وظهر في كل فروع الفن طراز جديد يمتاز بأحياء طراز الدولة  القديمة.


 وعندما توفي نخاو الثاني في عام 593، خلفه ابنه  أبستيك الثاني الذي حكم حتى عام 588. ولعل أهم ما يعنينا في هذا المقام من  أمر أبستيك الثاني هو أنه اقتفى أثر أبيه وجده في إتباع سياسة مشربة بروح  العطف نحو الإغريق. ولا جدال في أن عطف ملوك مصر في العصر الصاوي على  الإغريق يرجع إلى ما كانوا مدينين به من ثروتهم لتجارة الإغريق، وكذلك إلى  ما كانوا يستشعرونه من الحاجة الملحة إلى معونة الإغريق العسكرية، وذلك من  ناحية للذود عن حياض مصر ضد المالك الفنية القوية في أسيا، ومن ناحية أخرى  لدفع ما يتهدد العرش من الأخطار الداخلية.


ازدياد العطف على الإغريق يلهب شعور المصريين


بيد أن ازدياد ذلك العطف أثار شعور المصريين بالتدريج، حتى  دفعهم إلى الثورة على إبريس (Apries) (588-566) وكان شاباً متهوراً، خاضعًا  لجنوده الإغريق إلى حد بعيد. وقد أزكى حقد المصريين عليه فشل الحملة التي  أرسلها لمساعدة الليبيين ضد إغريق قوريني، فاندلع لهيب ثورة قومية سعادية  للأجانب، حمل لواءها قائد مصري يدعي أماسيس (Amasis) ولم تنته هذه الثورة  في عام 569 إلا بإعلانه شريكًا لأبريس في المك، لكن ابريس قبل بعد ذلك  بثلاث سنوات وخلفه أماسيس وحده على العرش.


 ارتقى أماسيس  العرش بوصفه عدو الإغريق، لكنه كان أفطن من أن يحتفظ بهذه الصفة وكذلك من  أن يصبح صديقًا حميمًا للإغريق وبخاصة أول الأمر، فنهج في سياسته طريقًا  وسطًا. و لكي يرضى شعور الشعب ألغى معسكر دفنه ونقل جند هذا المعسكر إلى  منف، حيث اتخذ منهم حرسًا خاصًا بحجة وضعهم تحت رابته، وأمر بأن ينزل في  نقراطيس جميع الإغريق المدنيين المقيمين في مصر. وبالتدريج ازداد عطفه على  الإغريق وضوحًا. ونستدل على ذلك من صداقته لبولوقرانس (Polycrates) طاغية  ساموس وقرويسوس (Croesos) ملك لوديا، ومن هداياه الثمينة للمعابد  الإغريقية، ومن اتخاذه زوجة له سيدة إغريقية قورينية لعلها كانت أميرة من  أسرة باتوس ملوك قوريني.


 وفي عهد أماسيس ساد الأمن والسلام  في البلاد، فازدادت ثروة مصر نتيجة لرواج تجارتها شمالاً وشرقًا وجنوبًا  كما ازداد عدد سكانها، وأنشئت عدة معابد كبيرة، وازدهرت العلوم والفنون حتى  بلغت شأوا بعيدًا. وفي هذه الأثناء كان قورش يشيد صرح دولة فتية هي دولة  الفرس التي أصبحت قوة يخشى بأسها بعد استيلاء قورش على ميديا في عام 550،  مما أفزع قرويسوس ملك لوديا وحدًا به إلى محاولة درء هذا الخطر بتكوين حلف  من ثلاث دول كبرى وهي لوديا وبابل ومصر. فما كان من قورش إلا أنه بادر إلى  غزو لوديا ولم يواف عام 546 حتى كان قد استولى عليها، وشفع ذلك بالاستيلاء  على كل الشواطئ الجنوبية لآسيا الصغرى، وفي عام 539 استولى على بابل، وبعد  ذلك بقليل دخلت سوريا وفلسطين حظيرة الإمبراطورية الفارسية. وأما مصر فإنها  كانت لا تزال مستمتعة باستقلالها عند وفاة أماسيس في عام 526.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الفرس  يفتحون مصر


وفي عصر أبستيك  الثالث غزا قمبيز مصر، وتوج نفسه ملكًا عليها في مايو عام 525، واتخذ لقب  فرعون ليكسب نفسه مركزًا شرعيًا في نظر المصريين، لكنه لم يلبث أن أثار  عواطفهم بانتهاكه حرمة الديانة المصرية. وفي عام 522 خلفه دار على العرش،  فأظهر بعد نظر وكياسة جدير بن بملك عظيم وزار مصر حوالي عام 518 حيث توج  عليها فرعونًا. ولعل أهم بقايا عصره في مصر معبد هبيس في الواحة الخارجية.  ويضاف إلى ذلك أنه أتم قناة نخاو وكانت تصل النيل بالبحر الأحمر، مخترقة  وادي الطميلات. واتبع دارا سياسة التسامح ليمحو أثر الآثام التي أساء بها  سلفه إلى المصريين.


الثورة المصرية  الأولى على الفرس


ومع ذلك فإنه  ما كاد المصريون يعرفون أن دارا قد توفي حتى هبوا ثائرين ونصبوا خباش ملكًا  عليهم في عام 485. وقد ساعد الأثينيون المصريين في ثورتهم لأن الفرس كانوا  عدوًا مشتركًا للفريقين، ولا يزالون يشكلون خطرًا داهما على الإغريق كافة  برغم فشلهم في غزو أثينا قبل هذه الثورة بخمس سنوات. وفي عام 484 أتى  أجزركسيس (Xerxes) ابن دارا إلى مصر وأخذ الثورة وقضى على خباش، وفرض غرامة  كبيرة على معبد بوتو (Buto) في الدلتا لأنه كان قد نادى بالثورة، وجعل  حالة مصر أسوأ مما كانت عليه قبل، وضيق الخناق على المصريين فوضع فرسًا حتى  في الوظائف غير الكبيرة. وإذا كان يرجح أنه قد كان بين جباة الضرائب الذين  عجت بهم البلاد عندئذ كثيرون من المصريين، فلا شك في أنه كان بينهم أيضًا  كثيرون من السوريين والبابليين والفرس، وكان كل همهم ملء خزانة الملك  الأكبر. غير أن مصر، وقد أثرت ثراء كبيرًا في العهد الصاوي، بقيت غنية كذلك  على الأقل في بداية العهد الفارسي برغم كل ما عانته من الغزو والمذابح  والاضطهاد. وتشير الوثائق الكثيرة التي وجدت في مصر من عصر دارا إلى رفاهية  البلاد ورخائها، لكننا لا نجد لهذه الوثائق نظائر بعد ثورة خباش والنير  الذي وضعه أجزر كسير على رقاب المصريين. وكثيرًا ما نجد في الوثائق  الأرامية التي ترجع إلى النصف الثاني من القرن الخامس أسماء يهودية أو  سورية أو بابلية، مما يشير إلى أن عدد كبيرًا ما نجد في الوثائق الأرامية  التي ترجع إلى النصف الثاني من القرن الخامس أسماء يهودية أو سورية أو  بابلية، مما يشير إلى أن عددًا كبيرًا من صغار التجار الشرقيين قد تبعوا  الفرس وجباتهم إلى مصر. ولاشك في أنه قد ترتب على الحروب الطويلة التي  خاضتها الفرس في بداية القرن الخامس مع أثينا وحلفائها أن انقطعت تقريبًا  تجارة مصر مع بلاد الإغريق مما عاد بضرر بليغ على نقراطيس، لكنه لا سبيل  إلى الشك في أنه كانت لمصر تجارة واسعة برًا وبحرًا مع بلاد العرب وسوريا  وفينيقيا وأيونيا، إلى جانب تجارتها المنكمشة مع بلاد الإغريق. وكان يقوم  بنقل كل هذه التجار بحارة أو رجال قوافل من الأجانب. وفي هذا الوقت استقرت  القبائل العربية النبطية في مدينة البتراء، حيث سيطروا على طريقين تجاريين  أحدهما من خليج العقبة إلى فلسطين والآخر من مصر إلى بابل عبر جرها  (Gerrha).

الثورة المصرية الثانية

وفي عام 465 توفي أجزركسيس، فكان ذلك إيذانا بيدء ثورة جديدة  في مصر للتخلص من النير الفارسي. وقد حمل لواء هذه الثورة أحد أمراء أسرة  أبستيك وكان يدعى أيناروس (Inaros)، فطرد جباة الضرائب الفرس وأخيمنس  (Achaemenes) نائب الملك، ولكن الحامية الفارسية انسحبت إلى منف فحالت دون  انضمام وادي النيل إلى الدلتا. وعندما تحرج مركز ابناروس، لعجزه عن الحصول  على مساعدة الوجه القبلي وعودة أخيمس على رأس جيش جديد، وفدت على مصر نجدة  إغريقية. وبيان ذلك أن أسطولاً أثينيا مكونًا من مائتي مركب كان يقوم  بأعمال حربية بالقرب من شواطئ قبرص وعندما علم القواد الأثينيون بثورة  أيناروس بادروا بمد المعونة له، فقد كان هذا الأسطول على أتم استعداد  لمساعدة أي عدو للفرس. وبفضل هذه المساعدة انتصر المصريون على العدو  المشترك.


 ولم يغادر الأثينيون مصر بعد ذلك بل بقوا سادة  البلاد فحاول أرتجازركريكس (Artaxerxes) دون جدوى اغراء اسبرطة بغزو أنيقا  لكي يضطر الأثينيون إلى الخروج من مصر. وأخيرًا أرسل الملك الأكبر جيشًا  قويًا إلى مصر هزم المصريين وحلفاءهم وطرد الإغريق من منف وحاصرهم في جزيرة  بروسويس (Prosopis) عامًا ونصف عام، حتى أاخضعهم (456) وقضى على أيناروس.  وهكذا أخضع الفرس مصر ثانية. فيما عدا أميرتايوس (Amyrtaeos) "ملك الأدغال"  الذي عجز الفرس عن القضاء عليه بسبب اتساع الأدغال، ولأن أهل الأدغال  كانوا أكثر المصريين مقدرة على الحرب. وحدث أن أرسل الأثينيون خمسين مركبًا  لنجدة قواتهم في مصر، فدخلت هذه المراكب فرع النيل المنديسي (نسبة إلى  مندس Mendes = تل الربع قرب السنبلاوين بمحافظة الدقهلية) دون علم بما كان  قد حدث، فهوجمت برًا وبحرًا ولم ينج منها سوى عدد قليل.

هرودوتوس يزور مصر


وفي عصر  أرتاجزركسيس الأول زار هرودوتوس مصر. ويرجح أن هذه الزيارة تمت بين عام  448، عندما عقدت أثينا الصلح مع الفرس، وعام 445، عندما كان في أثينا قبل  ذهابه إلى ثوربى (Thurii) التي أشترك في تأسيسها عام 443، وكانت مصر تنعم  إذ ذاك بالهدوء، لكنه كان هدوء منوك القوى المستسلم، ذلك أنه بوفاة الزعيم  الأثيني قيمون (Cimon) وعقد صلح قالياس (Callias) في عام 448 انتهت  المحاولات الأثينية لتحطيم قوة الفرس وشد أزر مصر، فنعم الفرس بفترة من  الراحة أطالت أمدها الحروب البلوبونيزية بين أثينا واسبرطة (431-404).


 ويحدثنا هرودوتوس بأن البلاد كانت في رخاء، لأن التجارة والصناعة  كانتا رائجتين. برغم الضرائب الثقيلة المفروضة عليها وكان معدلها يزداد  غالبًا دون وجه حق. ولا جدال في أن المصريين أثبتوا مراراً مقدرة غير عادية  على النهوض بعد أي خطب نزل بهم، بيد أنه ازاء الثورتين العارمتين اللذين  قاموا بهما ضد الفرس في خلال ربع قرن، وما واكب هاتين الثورتين من قتال  وتخريب وما أعقبهما من مذابح واضطهاد وإزاء ما سنراه من الجهود التي اضطر  البطالمة الأوائل إلى بذلها ـ بسبب ما ترتب على ذلك كله ـ للنهوض برافق مصر  الاقتصادية. وإزاء ما يرويه هرودوتوس نفسه عن الضرائب الثقيلة يساورنا  الشك فيما يحدثنا به هذا المؤرخ عن رخاء مصر حين زارها في أعقاب الثورة  الثانية. ويبدو مما يرويه هرودوتوس أن أبواب البلاد كانت مفتوحة أمام  السائحين الأجانب، وأنه كان في وسعهم زبارة المعابد وكل معالم البلاد دون  صعوبة أو التعرض لأي خطر من الأهالي ولا يحدثنا هرودوتوس عن مشاهدته أي  آثار للتخريب في الوجه القبلي، مما يبعث على الظن بأن الكفاح بين الفرس  والمصريين كان مقصورًا على الدلتا وما يجاور منف.


 ويبدو من  رواية هرودوتوس أن مظاهر الحياة لم تختلف عما كانت عليه قبل ذلك بألفي عام  وتشبه عن قرب في بعض النواحي ما هي عليه إلى اليوم، فإن وصف هرودوتوس لحفل  ديني في بوباسطس يكاد أن يكون وصفًا لإحدى الحفلات الدينية التي تقام اليوم  عن الاحتفال بمولد أحد "الأولياء". وكان يوجد إذ ذاك كما يوجد اليوم  السائحون والأدلاء ، فقد كان هرودوتوس سائحًا وكثيرًا ما كان ضحية لأحد  الأدلاء الادعياء ومع ذلك فإن هردوتوس حصل على معلومات تاريخية قيمة، يبين  أن مصدرها كان أحيانًا من حادثهم من الكهنة، لكنه يبدو أنه لم يلق الكثيرين  من هؤلاء الكهنة. ولم يعتمد هرودوتوس على ما سمعه وحده بل اعتمد أيضًا على  ما رآه بنفسه، ثم فسر ما توافر لديه من المعلومات حسبما تراءى له. ويعتقد  بعض المؤرخين أن معلومات هرودوتوس عن مصر، على ما بها من أخطاء، ليست عديمة  القيمة إلى الحد الذي يعتقده بعض آخر. وفي الواقع بالرغم من كل ما بهذه  المعلومات من أخطاء تاريخية، فإنها تعطينا صورة حية لتاريخ مصر في القرن  الخامس قبل الميلاد.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

إغريق  نابهون يزورون مصر


ولم يكن هرودوتوس الإغريقي  النابه الوحيد الذي زار مصر قبل الفتح المقدوني، فإن العلاقات القوية التي  نشأت منذ العصر الصاوي بين مصر وبلاد الإغريق شجعت وفود الكثيرين من  الإغريق على مصر، أما لمجرد الزيارة والاستطلاع وأما لتلقي العلوم، فيقال  أن الفيلسوف الإغريقي طالس Thales زار مصر، ويرجح أنه أخذ عنها فكرته  القائلة بأن الماء أحد العناصر الطبيعية الثلاثة، كما أنه تعلم في مصر أصول  الهندسة والحساب. وإذا كان هناك شك في أن فيثاغورس وفرقودس (Pherecydes،  وهراقليتوس Heraclitos وأنا كساجوراس Anaxagoras) زاروا مصر، فلا شك في أن  أفلاطون زارها وتزود منها بالمعلومات كما تزود دموقريتوس (Democritos).  ويرجح أن الفكرة الإغريقية عن الروح البشرية القائلة بأنها عبارة عن إنسان  له رأس طائر قد أخذت عن مصر، لكنه يظن أن الإغريق لم يأخذوا شيئًا آخر عن  مصر إذ ذاك إلى أن جاء عصر البطالمة.


 ولم يدم صلح "الثلاثين  عامًا" الذي عقد بين أثينا واسبرطة في عام 445 نصف تلك المدة، فقد اندلع  لهيب الحرب البلوبونيزية في عام 431، لكن السلام كان سائدًا بين الفرس وبين  أثينا واسبرطة، فلم يبال المصريون أكانت أثينا واسبرطة في حرب أم في صلح  ما دامت هاتان الدولتان صديقتين للفرس. ووسط الحرب البلوبونيزية توفي  أرتاجزركسيس في عام 424، لكن مصر ظلت هادئة حتى نهاية القرن الخامس.
  وجدير بالذكر هنا وثيقة أرامية من أواخر هذا القرن عشر عليها في جزيرة  الفئتين بأسوان، وهي عبارة عن شكوى كهنة الجالية اليهودية في الفئتين من  القائد الفارسي في أسوان لأنه سمح لكنة الإله خنوم المصريين بتدمير المعبد  اليهودي هناك ونهبه. وقد يرجع وجود هذه الجالية اليهودية إلى أواخر القرن  السابع أو أوائل القرن السادس، عندما وقد كثيرون من اليهود على مصر، على  نحو ما رأينا وسنرى فيما بعد.


الثورة  المصرية الثالثة


وعندما انتهت الحرب  البلوبونيزية في عام 404 بهزيمة أثينا، آلت زعامة بلاد الإغريق إلى اسبرطة،  وهي التي وجدت نفسها بعد بضع سنين مشتبكة في صراع مع الفرس، فكان ذلك  مواتيًا لمصر، وكانت قد ثارت على الفرس في عام 404، عقب وفاة دارا الثاني.  وقد قاد هذه الثورة الجديدة أميرتايوس الثاني الذي حكم مصر ست سنوات لكن  حكمه كان مزعزعًا، إلى أن اشتبكت اسبرطة مع الفرس، ولم يساعده على الاحتفاظ  بملكه في خلال الشطر الأول من حكمه إلا اشتغال ارتاجزركسيس الثاني بخيانة  أخيه قورش (Cyrus). وعقب انتصار الملك الأكبر على أخيه في عام 401، اشتبكت  اسبرطة مع الفرس، إلا أن مالك مصر لم يلبث أن حاول اكتساب عطف الملك الأكبر  المنتصر، فأثار بذلك عواطف المصريين وكانت معادية للفرس، مما دفعهم إلى  خلع أميرتايوس في عام 398 والمناداة بنقريتس (Ne[herites) مكانه ملكًا على  مصر وفي عام 396 جمع الملك الأكبر أسطولاً كبيرًا في فينيقيا، يرجح أنه كان  يراد به إعادة فتح مصر. لكن اسبرطة وقد خشيت أن يستخدم هذا الأسطول للقضاء  على سيادتها البحرية، عرضت في ذلك العام عقد معاهدة مع مصر، التي أصبحت  مستقلة تمام الاستقلال، فرحبت مصر بذلك لتضمن معونة الإغريق إذ هاجمها  الفرس.


 وقد خلف نفريتس ثلاثة ملوك يعنينا منهم أمر ثالثهم  وكان يدعى هاقوري (Hakori)، ففي عصره تحالفت مصر مع أفاجوراس (Evagoras)  ملك قبرص عام 389، لكن هذه المحالفة حلت الفرس على الإصغاء إلى عروض اسبرطة  لقعد الصلح، فقد أعيا اسبرطة نضالها في آسيا وتافت إلى السلم. وفي عام 388  انضمت أثنينا إلى محالفة مصر وقبرص. إلا أنه في عام 386 عقد صلح  انتالقيداس (Antaleidas) بين الفرس واسبرطة ثم أثنينا وحلفائها. ولم تعن  اسبرطة وأثينا بأن يشمل هذا الصلح مصر، وهي التي سعينا من قبل إلى التحالف  معها.


 وكان في استطاعة أرتاجزركسيس إذ ذاك أن يهاجم أناجوراس  أو هاقوري أو كليهما إذا شاء، لكنه فضل أن يوجه هجومه الأول إلى مصر بين  عامي 385 و383، غير أنه باء بالاخفاق. وقد أفلح أفاجوراس بمعاونة هاقوري  وأثينا في مناوءة الفرس حتى هزم في البحر وحوصر في جزيرته فعقد صلحا مع  الفرس في عام 380. وبعد ذلك بفترة قصيرة وراح ضحية مؤامرة وخلفه ابنه  نيقوقلس (Nicocles).


 وفي عام 378 توفي هافوري وخلفه نفريتس  الثاني مدة أربعة شهور ثم ارتقى العرش نقتانبو الأول (Nectanebo). وقد حالت  ظروف أرتاجزركسيس دون مهاجمة مصر قبل عام 364، عندما وجه إليها حملة قوية  يشد أررها عدد كبير من المرتزقة الإغريق، إلا أن التوفيق لم يحالف هذه  الحملة.
 وعندما توفي نقتانبو الأول في عام 361 خلفه على عرش مصر ابنه  تزدهور (Zednor = تاخوس Taehos) الذي انتهز فرصة انقسام الإمبراطورية  الفارسية بعضها على بعض فأعد حملة لغزو سوريا. وقد استعان تزدهور بملك  اسبرطة العجوز اجسيلاوس (Agesilaos) لتدريب جيشه، وبأمير البحر الأثيني  خابرياس (Chabrias) لأعداد أسطوله، وانتزع جانبًا كبيرًا من دخل المعابد  ليدفع أجر جنوده، مما أغضب المصريين. وعندما وصل الجيش إلى فينيقيا دب  الخلاف بين الملك الاسبرطي وتزدهور، وكان المصريون قد ثاروا عليه في مصر،  فلم يتردد أجسلاوس في عزل تزدهور إلى الفرس، وقرر الملك الجديد العدول عن  الحملة والعودة إلى مصر لدعم مركزه هناك. وعندما استتب الأمر للملك الجديد  بعد حرب حامية، غادر مصر أجسيلاوس وخابرياس، فقرر نقتانبو استئجار غيرهما  لقيادة قواته، ففي ذلك الوقت كان لا يستطيع أي ملك عاقل الاشتراك في حرب  دون استئجار الإغريق لمعاونته. ذلك أن مرتزقة الإغريق هم الذين كانوا  يضطلعون بأكبر ابعبء في جيوش كافة القوى المصطرعة.


 وفي عام  358 ارتقى العرش الفارسي ارتاجزركسيس الثالث (أوخوس Ochos)، وما كاد يوطد  مركزه في إمبراطوريته حتى قرر بالهدوء بتسع سنين. وجدير بالذكر أن نقتانبو  الأول والثاني انتهز سنين السلم لرعاية الفنون، فإن النهضة التي سمتاز بها  النصف الثاني من فترة الاستقلال، وتثير اهتمامنا باعتبارها المقدمة والحافز  للمنتجات الفنية الرائعة في عصر البطالمة الأوائل، لابد من أنها ترجع إلى  رعاية هذين الملكين وإلى الإيحاء الذي بثه في الفنون استعادة الاستقلال  وبلورة البلاد درجة كبيرة من القوة.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

ا  لفرس يستردون مصر

ولما لم يكن في وسع أوخوس أن يحتمل  رؤية مصر مستقلة، ذلك البلد الغني الذي يدر الخير العميم على صاحبه، وكانت  في ن ظره ملك أجداده وتبعًا لذلك ملكه أيضاً، فإنه أخذ يعد جيشه أعدادًا  حسنًا ويترقس الفرصة المناسبة لغزو مصر. وقد واتته فرصته عندما ثارت  فينيقيا وقبره على الفرس بزعامة ملك صيدا، الذي وعده نقتانبو بالمساعدة  وأرست إليه في عام 343 قوة من الجنود الإغريق يقودها إغريقي من رود يدعى  متور (Mentor) لكن هذا القائد عندما علم باقتراب أوخوس وجيشه دخل مع الفرس  في مفاوضات بعلم ملك صيدا. ومع ذلك حاصر الملك الفارسي صيدا، وعندما فتحت  له أبوابها قتل ملكها وقبل منتو ورجاله في خدمته. وفي عام 343 زحف أوخوس  على مصر يشد أن عدد كبير من الجنود الإغريق، وأفلح في اقتحام تحصينات  الدلتا واستولى على منف، ففر نقتانبو إلى بلاد النوبة. وتحدثنا المصادر  القديمة أوخوس بانتصاره بإهانة المصريين إهانة فاقت أعمال قمبيز، أسكن  حساراً في معبد فتاح وذبح العجل أبيس وقدمه في مأدبة الاحتفال وقد استر حكم  الفرس في مصر إلى أن فتحها الإسكندر في عام 332.

طبقات السكان وصفاتهم


وإذا استعرضنا  تاريخ مصر في خلال الثمانية القرون التي أعقبت عصر الملوك الكهنة فإننا نجد  أن معظم سكان البلاد كانوا يتألفون من قوة مزارعين محافظين أشد المحافظة،  لم تتغير عاداتهم وطباعهم منذ آلاف ؟؟؟ وملوك نباتا والأشوريين والفرس،  وأعطى الليبيون والنوبييون أهل مصر ارستقراطية وأسر مالكة، لكن هؤلاء  الغرباء اندمجوا في أهالي البلاد في الجوهر، ولم يحتفظوا إلا بمظاهر أصلهم  الأجنبي مثل الاسم وما أشبه ذلك. ومن بين كل حكام مصر الأجانب كانت الأسر  الليبية أطولها بقاء فإنها بدأت تسيطر على مصر في عهد الأسرة الحادية  والعشرين، وبعد ذلك بسبعة قرون كان أمراء سايس لا يزالون يحملون اسم  أبسمتيك، وهو الذي يبدو أنه كان ليبيًا. وكان أغلب طبقة المحاربين المصريين  في خلال هذه الفترة من أصل ليبي، ولم يقض على العنصر الليبي إلا ظهور  الجنود المرتزقة الإغريق والفتح الفارسي. ويبدو المزيج الليبي في الطبقة  العليا قيل كل شيء بالإضافة إلى الأسرة المالكة، أما المزيج السامي  والأناضولي والنوبي فيبدو غالبا في المدن. أما عنصر أهل الريف، وكان يتألف  من غالبية أهل البلاد، فقد بقى بوجه عام مصريًا خالصًا وكذلك بعيدًا عن  لاشوائب، لأن الانحلال لم يحل إلا بأهل المدن والطبقات الحاكمة في العواصم.


 وقد مر بنا أن الأمة المصرية، برغم ما بلغته إذ ذاك من الثروة  والأناقة والرقي الفني، كانت ضعيفة منحلة. إلا أن الأنصاف يقتضينا أن نذكر  أن عنصر أهل الريف في الأمة لم يكن ضعيفً، وأنما كان عنصرًا وديعًا يحب  السلام فيما عدا المنازعات المحلية بين القرى، حيث كان استعمال "النبوت"  شائعًا. وعندما كانت تلك العصى الغليظة في قبضة فرعون حازم أو حاكم أجنبي  قوي. فإن أهل الريف كانوا يخضعون له. ولم يقدر على قيادة العلاج خارج مصر.  وأبعاده عن أرضه التي يعشقها سوى فرعون شديد. أو حافز قوي. وأما إذا كانت  في البلاد حكومة ضعيفة أو إذا حلت بها الفاقة. فإنه كانت كالغاب المكسور لا  تستطيع دفع فاتح شديد المراس إلا بالوسائل السياسية. ولا نسمع في هذه  الفترة شيئًا جديدًا عن طبقة المزارعين، وفي الواقع يبدو أن أحوال هذه  الطبقة لم يطرأ عليها أي تغير يذكر على مر العصور. وأما طبقة المحاربين من  المصريين الخالصين، فإنها كانت طبقة ممتازة داخلها الغرور وأما كفايتها إلى  حد أن الجنود المرتزقة الإغريق أصبحوا عماد الجيوش المثرية منذ بداية  العصر الصاوي، وهوما تأباه كل دولة تحترم وتعتز بكرامتها. وأما طبقة الكهنة  فإنها كانت أيضًا طبقة ممتازة، ؟؟ بأحقاد متبادلة بين المعابد المختلفة  تمخضت عن تقطيع أوصالها.


 وبالغرم مما أصاب الأمة المصرية من  الانحلال السياسي، فإنها قوة الحيوية الكامنة فيها بمقدرتها العجيبة على  النهوض سريعًا من الحروب المتكررة. وقد أظهر المصريون استمساكًا قويًا  بتقاليدهم ليمكن القول بأن نظام الإدارة التقليدي احتفظ به دائمًا مع  التعامل الضرورية، بأن النظام المعقد الذي نعرفه من أيام البطالمة والرومان  معروفًا قبل ذلك وإنما بشكل أقل تعقيدًا.


 وحتى الأسرة  الثانية والعشرين كانت كل الوثائق تكتب بالهيوانية أما منذ عهعد ملوك نباتا  فقد بدأ استعمال الديموتيقية. ولم يأت الأسرة السادسة والعشرين حتى كانت  الديموتيقية تستعمل في كلٍ كافة الوثائق فيما عدا الدينية منها، فقد كانت  تكتب الهيراتيقية ذلك فإنه قبل عهد البطالمة لم يوجد إلا قدر طفيف من  بالديموتيقية.


 وقد كان المصريون شديدي التمسك بدياناتهم، وهي  تمتاز في الفترة بازدياد أهمية السحر وبنهضة دينية اصطبغت، كبقية نهضة  العصر، يميل إلى القديم، مما أدى إلى أحياء "كتاب الموتى" و"نص الأهرام"،  وقد أصبحت الديانة تصطبغ بصبغة جنازية تبعًا ؟؟ التي اكتسبوا أوزيريس على  حساب آمون، فقد أخذ هذا الإله تدريجًا من مكانته السامية، وإن كان لا يزال  يعتبر في العصر الصاوي "ملك الآلهة" ويحتمل أن تخريب طيبة في عام 663 وضع  نهاية هذا الإله الدينية فقد خلفه أوزيريس منذ ذلك الوقت في مخيلة بمثابة  الإله الذي يقدسه الجميع،

----------

